# Chicken behaviour



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Can anyone explain to me why it is that my chickens make such a fricking racket after they have laid an egg???

They don't show any sentimentality over it dont try to protect it but generally stand in the entrace to their lay box and squawk for a good half an hour afterwards. Its loud and annoying.

They have started laying again after a considerable break of three months.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why it is that my chickens make such a fricking racket after they have laid an egg???
> 
> They don't show any sentimentality over it dont try to protect it but generally stand in the entrace to their lay box and squawk for a good half an hour afterwards. Its loud and annoying.
> 
> They have started laying again after a considerable break of three months.


All chickens do this. I love to hear it and some of mine do it as loud as any cockerel. I believe that they do it as when they were Jungle Fowl they would lay their eggs in a secluded spot in the forest and would simply need a way of finding the other hens. I've got to a point where I can tell which hen is doing it as each one differs in it's call. I'm finding younger hens will squawk for longer.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love it when chickens sing the egg song:flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I love it when chickens sing the egg song:flrt:


Buk Buk Bukaaaawk, Buk Buk Bukaaaaaaaaaaaaawk.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

For those without chickens... YouTube - Chicken noise after egg laying!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the noise........... it's so cute and funny


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Lozza.Bella said:


> I love the noise........... it's so cute and funny


Admittedly it can get tiresome after the 10th time of the day. Some are worse than others.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Admittedly it can get tiresome after the 10th time of the day. Some are worse than others.


 

At the sanctuary we have 30 of them singing it:lol2:
(they have just started laying again so soon they will be in full song once again)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't minds it so much but they are only coming up to their first birthday and they are my first hens so its new to me.

Plus next door has a new cat and the other day i caught it stalking them before i sent the dogs after it so any noise they make kinda puts me on edge.

Being bantams their egg noise is very similar to a "i can see a cat quick quick" noise.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve got loads of free ranging bantams and have about 26 loose cats that wander the property, they soon learn not to chase the chickens.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I feel I am missing out now! The chicken at my work doesn't do this! And I've seen her lay eggs a bunch of times.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

YouTube - Penelope sings the egg song


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Weve got loads of free ranging bantams and have about 26 loose cats that wander the property, they soon learn not to chase the chickens.


I wish i shared your confidence i only have three girls and this cat looks like a rhino in a fluffy coat!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> I wish i shared your confidence i only have three girls and this cat looks like a rhino in a fluffy coat!



AWw our neighbors cat wont come into the garden unless we are there.. it knows it's safe from the hens then........ LOL....
And our silky bantams.......... Man they are feisty! :devil:

However my fave time is when you catch a pullet getting ready to lay her first ever egg :flrt:
Watching them nest is amazing...... but you have to be really sneaky.... and quiet


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

My girls are all different (I have 3, did have 4 but one passed away), but the one thing they all seem to do is stand guard at the door! There is one in laying, and the other 2 are at the door looking in...odd!! They are fab little creatures and so comical to watch....just off to let them out for a run round in the garden...watch out wormies!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine do the guarding bit too. Their coop is feet away from the door and i can see in at the angle its at so always know when its spitting they hate the rain. They will get a cover when i move them to their permenate spot. In the mean time i'm trying to keep them from eating all the new babies that are sprouting everywhere.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Our chooks make the egg noise too - it is so cute if not a little noisy lol

They terrify next doors cat though! He is mahoosive tom cat and the local rat catcher yet he won't come near if the chooks are out and about!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am new to chooks, had them about 6mths after i hatched the first one. My daughter brought a Rhode island red from an auction, it is really friendly to people. But when we go it home it started being really noisey! Got on ok with my other chooks. But resently attacked one of the other chooks, so we are now rehoming her, she would make an ace attack chook. She has a really curved beak like a bird of prey!!! My dogs are scared of her!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I wish i shared your confidence i only have three girls and this cat looks like a rhino in a fluffy coat!


No, I think you're right to be wary. During the day it's fine, they can hold their own, but I had a lovely pair of bantams that would never put themselves to bed and always tried to roost on a low wall. Every night I had to pick them up and put them into the coop with the others.

One night the hen wasn't there. I'm pretty certain it was a cat that got her when she was dopey at dusk.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

we call them 'egg anouncements' :2thumb:


----------

